# Cart or 4 wheeled vehicle for "trail riding"...



## michaelvanessa

*driveing*

hiya it sounds like you have a nice place to drive i have 2 carts with motorbike whels one is a 2 wheeler is a troting sulkey and the other is a 4 wheeler is a waggonett.
thay are both ideal for the driveing that you want to do please feel free to look in my albums at my carts and that should give you a good idear.
if you have any questions you need answering ill be glad to help you.
many thanks and happy driveing to you and your horse.


----------



## Lilley

We have a surrey with 4 motorcycle pneumatic wheels. The ride is quite comfortable. We also have an easy entry 2 wheel cart with pneumatic wheels. The ride is not as comfortable but it is easy to transport and hitch up. We also have a show cart with wooden wheels . I would not take wooden wheels on a trail ride.


----------



## michaelvanessa

*carts*

i use a troting sulkey it is a metal frame with motorbike tires i use it for breaking and use it on the rough tracks here it has no springs so its a bit bumpy and has a single seat and i get bounced about but i just enjoy it as im driveing. my 4 wheeler has independent suspention on the back axle and none on the front but thats fine by me and it is a 6 seater so i can take frends out that has motorbike wheels as well and is now fitted with disc brakes on the rear so i can hold the cart off of him going down hill so he has no weight pushing him at all as i hold it off of him.
and i release it when we reach a levle transition so he takes up the draft again.
the motorbike wheels have solid spokes so no damage or deformation can occure to the wheels and you could leave them a 1/4 flat so to act as a bit of suspention.
i hope this helps.


----------



## Clayton Taffy

I would use an easy entry cart with air tires or better yet solid rubber tires.
The air tires can pop or you can fill them with whatever it is they fill them with.
You need to be mindful of weight you don't want your horse to be lugging a lot of weight or people up or down steep hills. There is a lot of difference between driving on the flat, down roads and driving cross country and trails.

Carts are easier to turn around unless you have a cut under or a fifth wheel on your 4 wheeler. I would hate to get stuck on a trail with a carriage.


----------



## Lilley

we used out easy entry cart this weekend on a "wagon trail". The trail had almost 2 inches deep sand. Poor Goldie had a time pulling that cart through the sand. We were going to join the club but are having second thoughts about that as the trails are all sandy. Anyway, we are considering changing the tires to muh wider tractor or lawn mower type tires. I probably doesn't help you with any decisions but maybe this information will help you. Sand does not a good cart trail make....


----------



## Clayton Taffy

When I suggest the air tires on the easy entry cart I am suggesting the motercycle type tires, not bicycle tires, I would never recomend bicycle tires, they are not strong enough for a cart, nor would I ever recomend wire wheels except in the show ring for the same reason. they cannot take a torque or the sideways motion you will get with a cart. 
Like lilley said, if you have a lot of sand go with wider tires.
I do prefer motorcycle tires over tractor or car tires, mostly for weight looks and versitility.


----------

